# Ranarium vs Repashy



## Pepepepe (Aug 30, 2020)

Hello I was wondering if I should change to ranarium as I use repashy and I have seen a couple of vids that say that ranarium is better quality is this right? Or is Repashy really good for frogs and don’t need to change it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Both companies make multiple different products, are you referring to any of them in particular?

Ranarium does not carry a good all in one product. Repashy does, with their Calcium Plus. Ranarium carries a Cal + D3, a multivitamin, a vitamin A and a carotenoid supplement.


----------



## Pepepepe (Aug 30, 2020)

I was asking specially for the cal+ vita and superpig from Repashy and the rana-Vit carotenoids and vita from ranarium. I have had success with my Repashy but didnt know if ranarium was better as I would like to offer the best for my frogs especially to my oophagas as they feed on eggs and that’s a way I could get them to grow healthier thanks.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

While I'm curious about Ranarium's carotenoid supplement, as far as the other supplements go, Repashy is proven and I say if it ain't broke, don't fix it.

This is kind of a tough break for anyone trying to compete in this market but my frogs' supplements aren't the Pepsi Challenge (just dated myself) -- I don't want to mess with a good thing.

I'm wary of people's anecdotal accounts because I've heard bad things about Ranarium too; so I can't say for certain what's better and what isn't. I also don't have the time to thoroughly research it to get my own answers; Repashy has earned his credibility with me.

This is not to say I think there's anything wrong with Ranarium -- what I'm saying is I simply don't know so I'm sticking with a product that I _know_ works for the time being.


----------



## Pepepepe (Aug 30, 2020)

Thanks I’ll stay with Repashy which was what I was thinking on doing but didn’t know anything about ranarium.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I use repashy and always have. I've been happy and don't see myself changing to another brand without a pretty compelling reason.


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

I remember when dart frog supplements kinda sucked. Once Repashy Ca+ came along and proved to be a good all in one supplement. I stuck with it. If you are not having issues I wouldn't change unless you had compelling information that there was a better option.


----------

